# Авиация > Матчасть >  Ми-26

## Lancer_73

Господа коллеги лётчики в ответ на многочисленные запросы собрал всё, что у меня есть по Ми-26(Т) , здесь РЛЭ Ми-26(Т), кроме того конспекты лекций для лётного состава по РЛЭ, АО, РЭО,ДТО,(всё сжато но максимально информативно, рассмотрены также конструктивные отличия оборудования на модификациях вертолётов), карманный вариант памятки командирам экипажей,эксплуатирующих два типа Ми-26 и Ми-8  в формате А5 здесь убрана общая для обоих типов информация и акцентируется внимание на отличиях по эксплуатации, лекции по вертолёту и двигателю, системам отопления, вентиляции, РТЭ двигателя Д-136 со схемами и рисунками, особенности выполнения полётов в горах, методика посадки на РСНВ, памятки по загрузке, расходам топлива, расчету Gпредельной, по критическим режимам и эксплуатационным ограничениям, Практическая аэродинамика Ми-26(Т),лекции по облётам, методички, интсрукция по перевозке грузов на внешней подвеске, схемы, плакаты в общем каждый профессионал, который эксплуатирует Ми-26(Т) найдёт здесь для себя много чего интересного. http://depositfiles.com/files/su7tlo7no

----------


## OKA

Чтоб не создавать новой ветки запощу здесь :

 "Второй Ми-26Т2 для Алжира        February 12th, 4:20

Cудя по фотографиям, сделанным известным споттером под ником "Ми-26", на ОАО "Роствертол" (входит в состав ОАО "Вертолеты России") в Ростове-на-Дону 11 февраля 2015 года начались летные испытания второго тяжелого транспортного вертолета Ми-26Т2, построенного для ВВС Алжира (заводской номер 34001212642, серийный номер 33-02). Вертолет имеет двухцветную "пустынную" камуфляжную окраску (с синим брюхом), но лишен каких-либо номеров и опознавательных знаков.

Первый построенный для Алжира вертолет Ми-26Т2 (заводской номер 34001212643, серийный номер 33-03) совершил первый полет на заводском аэродроме "Роствертола" 25 декабря 2014 года.

Как уже сообщалось, контракт на поставку шести вертолетов Ми-26Т2 Алжиру был заключен 26 июня 2013 года. Это первый контракт на поставку вертолетов данной новой модификации. Таким образом, два первых построенных для Алжира вертолета являются двумя первыми серийными Ми-26Т2 в целом.

Опытный образец Ми-26Т2 (бортовой номер "901") был переделан на "Роствертоле" из серийного вертолета Ми-26 ВВС России постройки 1985 года (заводской номер 34001212096, серийный номер 09-01) и совершил первый полет в новом качестве 22 февраля 2011 года. Эта машина проходила демонстрационные испытания в Алжире с 5 по 16 июля 2012 года, совершив туда самостоятельный перелет с "Роствертола"."

bmpd - Второй Ми-26Т2 для Алжира

  

Несколько фото здесь : Реестр Ми-26 | Страница 45 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

:Smile: 
  
НЕВСКИЙ БАСТИОН

----------


## Nemos19

Кневичи 2015 сентябрь.

----------


## KURYER

При изучении экспортной версии МИ-26 и версии МИ-26 для российских ВВС обнаружил визуальное различие:

На экспортном (алжирском) отсутствует вот такой блок

Если это не секретно, что это за система или к чему она имеет отношение?
Спасибо

----------


## Fencer

> При изучении экспортной версии МИ-26 и версии МИ-26 для российских ВВС обнаружил визуальное различие:
> 
> На экспортном (алжирском) отсутствует вот такой блок
> 
> Если это не секретно, что это за система или к чему она имеет отношение?
> Спасибо


А это не устройство выброса ложных тепловых целей...

----------


## KURYER

Вряд ли, зачем это "секретное" устройство удалять из экспортной версии? Что то связаное с РЭБ? Я сначала думал про "Витебск". Похоже ошибался.

----------


## An-Z

> Вряд ли, зачем это "секретное" устройство удалять из экспортной версии?..


Блоки АСО в нём размещаются. Какое ТЗ заказчик подписал, такую машину ему и сваяли, может они планируют ставить что то другое, надо у алжирцев спрашивать..

----------


## Nemos19

Паручку ещё на свалке. Тверь ... 2016

----------


## Fencer

Ми-26 б/н 06 синий RF- (снято 20.07.2013 года).

----------


## Мотылёк

Бельбек. Ми-26 б/н  03 жёлтый. RF-95573. 5 июня 2016. Авиадарт-2016.

----------


## Djoker

RF-93132



34-02 Алжир и 34-04 МО РФ



Фото - Правительство Ростовской области

----------


## Avia M

Поставки модернизированных тяжелых военно-транспортных вертолетов в интересах Воздушно-космических сил России планируется начать в 2018 году, заявил РИА Новости директор по государственным поставкам и военно-техническому сотрудничеству холдинга "Вертолеты России" Владислав Савельев.

"Работы по дальнейшему развитию тяжелого Ми-26 ведутся. Основные требования к модернизированному вертолету — это установка нового пилотажно-навигационного комплекса, модернизированного бортового комплекса обороны, внедрение других конструкторских решений. Поставки вертолетов типа Ми-26Т2 в Минобороны России планируются с 2018 года, но этот срок зависит не только от предприятий холдинга "Вертолеты России", — сказал собеседник агентства.

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/Aln54Dz/status/786970269109907456

----------


## Djoker

> 7th & 8th out of 14 Mi-26T2, seen in Italy on route to Algeria



https://twitter.com/FlankerMKA/statu...09215287816193

----------


## Nemos19

Пушкин 4-е июня праздник 6-й армии

----------


## AC

Кинель, 12.06.2017 г.:
https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mv1per/album/540925

----------


## Djoker

Ми-26Т2 для Иордании


https://vk.com/wall-85064749_1999

----------


## boyan

Как вам? :)
"«Новый вертолет воплотит в себе последние технические решения с учетом применения в боевых действиях. Хочу отметить, что речь идет о модернизации именно военной версии Ми-26, а не вертолета Ми-26Т2, который поставляется на экспорт», — заявил генеральный директор холдинга «Вертолеты России» Андрей Богинский."

Или я не понимаю перевод с русского на русский или штурман с бортинженером будут курить в грузовой кабине во время полета.
Вот что бывает когда камофилов назначают рулить тем, в чем они не разбираются

----------


## Djoker

Ми-26 "12 синий" ВВС России | Новосибирск | 31.10.17г. | (c) Алексей Пошин


https://vk.com/wall-102632131_28313

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Ми-26 "12 синий" ВВС России | Новосибирск | 31.10.17г. | (c) Алексей Пошин
> 
> https://vk.com/wall-102632131_28313


Целую неделю у нас проторчал, если не больше. Всё никак улететь не мог.

----------


## Rus_Knights

Согласно Airforces Monthly за ноябрь 2017:
34001212711 - Ми-26Т2 - 06817 - Алжир 
34001212712 - Ми-26Т2 - 06818 - Алжир 



> More Algerian Halos delivered
> THE LATEST pair of Mi-26T2
> heavy-lift helicopters for
> the Algerian Air Force
> has been delivered. They
> made a brief fuel stop at
> Kefalonia International
> Airport in Greece on
> September 18, using the
> ...

----------


## hammer head

Exclusive : #Algerian Air Force Mi-26T2 Desert Camo Equipped with President-S Onboard Defense System in #Biskra Heli Base 4th Military Destrict #Ouargla Army Chief in Staff #AhmedGaidSaleh 4th Day inspection visit (c) AlgerianTV

----------


## Djoker

https://www.jaf.mil.jo/NewsView.aspx?NewsId=4082

----------


## Djoker

Ми-26 ВВС России с БКО "Витебск"

----------


## boyan

Кашмар, только то  что 90-й почутя спасает от невъебенца
Да, все устройства выброса не заглушены, это не потому что что не пи=сы военпреды, вони спят , а якшо, хто проверит как не каклы.. А лопасти .. хаха, не угадай водила резонанс  и шаг до 13 метров достигнет, куда смотрят опричники Путина.
Тильки водна писня размогчяе мое сирденько

----------


## Avia M

> Кашмар


Понятно, "спалились"... :Confused:  

https://youtu.be/N3n-DaPxoxg

----------


## Djoker

Ми-26Т2В "79 белый" RF-13381 | Ростов-на-Дону | 29.03.18 | (c) Ми-26


https://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-...1#post-2200861

----------


## Djoker

Ми-26Т2 SL-66 ВВС Алжира


https://www.facebook.com/AlgerianSpo...45792642141846

----------


## Djoker

Ми-26Т2В | Роствертол | 17.08.18 | (с) "Ми-26"













https://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-...2#post-2264761

----------


## AMCXXL

Новый Ми-26 бортовой номер "71 красный" в арктической окраске


https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3797467.html

----------


## Fencer

Вертолеты Ми-26 276-го Отдельного Вертолётного Полка (Боровцы)  https://safaniuk.livejournal.com/86825.html

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ми-26Т - зав. *34001212520*, сер. *27-09*, б/н №*27* жёлтый, рег. *RF-17551*







> Ми-26Т - зав. *34001212424*, сер. *20-04*, рег. *RF-06034*







> Ми-26Т - зав. *34001212421*, сер. *20-01*, рег. *RF-06031*








> Ми-26Т - зав. *34001212097*, сер. *09-02*, рег. *RF-06261*







> Ми-26Т - зав. *34001212619*, сер. *30-09*, рег. *B-7802*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ми-26Т - зав. *34001212478*, сер. *23-07*, рег. *MH-268*, Камбоджа.







> Ми-26Т - зав. *34001212485*, сер. *24-04*, рег. *MH-269*, Камбоджа.

----------


## AMCXXL

Ми-26Т  *RF-93130* *Nº06*  17º БрАА

https://russianplanes.net/id285245

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ми-26Т2 - б/н *SL-58*, ВВС Алжира.








> Ми-26Т2 - б/н *SL-62*, ВВС Алжира.

----------


## AMCXXL

Ми-26Т 24-03 *RF-12345* *Nº01* ??   в Зерноград

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Бельгийцы - 22.01.2022 - (Arne Lemaire - Flickr):

----------


## Fencer

https://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-26.15660/page-93



> Знакомый по прошлогоднему форуму "Армия-2021" первый серийный Ми-26Т2В (бывший борт 910-белый/RF-, зав. №34090509010) передан в войска, судя по тому, что он получил новый бортовой номер - 80-синий. Регистрационного номера по-прежнему нет.

----------


## Fencer

Ми-26Т2 RF-32820 https://rostec.ru/news/rostekh-pered...gant-mi-26t2-/

----------


## Fencer

> Ми-26Т2 RF-32820 https://rostec.ru/news/rostekh-pered...gant-mi-26t2-/


https://russianplanes.net/id311687#rem256846

----------

